

Ask HN: Learning Java in 2010 - teoruiz

Almost a month ago I read one "Ask HN" story, and debate, about Learning C++ in 2010 (&#60;http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1119992&#62;).<p>I was wondering the same about Java: It seems that the language and the ecosystem are taking off again and I am increasingly interested in Java projects (from Cassandra to Lucene and some other stuff from the Apache Incubator).<p>What should I read? How should I "practice" to avoid all the bad Java docs and programmers out there?
======
tjr
If you're new to Java, I would suggest going through _The Java Programming
Language_ and _Effective Java_. The former hasn't been updated very recently,
but should still be a good introduction. The latter was updated two years ago,
and offers great advice on Java style.

